#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Восемь способов обратиться к благочестию

## Sojj

Читая литературу Дзогчен, нашел упоминание об однодневном "обете", именуемом "Восемь способов обратиться к благочестию", который принимается на один день, от рассвета одного до рассвета второго.

Есть у кого-нибудь информация о том, что же это такое и как правильно выполнять?
С недавних пор стал баловать себя ограничениями в стиле сутры, жизнь стала несравненно лучше  :Smilie:

----------

Гошка (06.03.2014), Ритл (26.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (26.07.2013)

----------


## Дечен Намдрол

> Читая литературу Дзогчен, нашел упоминание об однодневном "обете", именуемом "Восемь способов обратиться к благочестию", который принимается на один день, от рассвета одного до рассвета второго.
> 
> Есть у кого-нибудь информация о том, что же это такое и как правильно выполнять?
> С недавних пор стал баловать себя ограничениями в стиле сутры, жизнь стала несравненно лучше


Восемь однодневных обетов Махаяны

----------

Sojj (26.07.2013), Германн (26.07.2013), Гошка (06.03.2014), Ритл (26.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2013)

----------

